# Last Piece of Music



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

If you knew you were gonna die very soon, what would be the last piece of music you would like to be played to you?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Probably the Vaughan-Williams Tallis Fantasia.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The complete Wagner Ring conducted by Knappertsbusch. The most deliberate performance I know.

I call it "musical stalling". The longer it takes, the longer I can still live.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Without question, it would be Handel's Messiah!


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

A toss-up between LvB 9 and Mozart Requiem.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The last piece I wish to hear would be the last thing ever written in the world as I will have known it. I can't imagine the distress and regret I would have to go through in the "afterlife" if I never hear that piece!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The last piece I wish to hear would be the last thing ever written in the world as I will have known it. I can't imagine the distress and regret I would have to go through in the "afterlife" if I never hear that piece!


Well, with any luck, Bieber's writing team will be sure to keep you in the loop then


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

RVW The Lark Ascending.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

@hpowders, if you're interested in attaining immortality, you might go for:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F♯_A♯_∞

"Because of the locked groove of the final track, the vinyl edition technically has an infinite running time."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Well, with any luck, Bieber's writing team will be sure to keep you in the loop then


noooooooooo!!!!!!! classical music please!!!!!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

hpowders said:


> The complete Wagner Ring conducted by Knappertsbusch. The most deliberate performance I know.
> 
> I call it "musical stalling". The longer it takes, the longer I can still live.


The same!

But if there is any risk to die before the end, I'd be pleased with a last listening of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

The Poem of Ecstasy, Op. 54 by Alexander Scriabin


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Mozart's Requiem in D minor K.626 is my choice.

My first proper introduction to classical music would be my last.

Maybe just before my last breath I could enter another dimension and hear what it would have sounded like had Mozart lived enough to complete it.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Michael Tippett's "The Midsummer Marriage."


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah Mozart's Requiem will do, and if I'm asked to be more specific I'll go with the Lacrimosa.

That, or this piece by Silver Mt Zion which I think has equal or higher dignity than classical music.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Definitely Sate's Wexation's, the perpetual version! :guitar:

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

GioCar said:


> The same!
> 
> But if there is any risk to die before the end, I'd be pleased with a last listening of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde.


Try to get the slowest performance you can find. Prolong the inevitable as long as possible.


----------



## Bimperl (Apr 8, 2014)

LvB's _Pastoral_.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bimperl said:


> LvB's _Pastoral_.


You're not the first! Go to 2:38 in Sol's death scene...


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Right now I'm thinking this:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

On a serious note, I think the last Schubert piano sonata would be a fine way to die.


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

Liszt: Am Grabe Richard Wagners.
Two-three minutes of pure bliss and then lights out would be nice.


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Eine Deutsches Requiem, or the op 127 String Quartet


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I think my students would chose for me March to the Scaffold by Berlioz.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Just finished listening to LvB 3, so must mention at least the second movement of this amazing piece of music to escort me out the door.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

merlinus said:


> Just finished listening to LvB 3, so must mention at least the second movement of this amazing piece of music to escort me out the door.


A fine, fine piece of music. My father asked that the 2nd movement of the Emperor be played at his funeral service. It was.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Saint Saëns 'Maestoso' - it has featured at some important and even highly emotional moments of my life.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Of course if the Wagner Ring with Knappersbusch was unavailable, then my choice would be Charles Ives, Concord Piano Sonata as performed by Easley Blackwood, purely for the great music; no gimmicks.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

mirepoix said:


> Saint Saëns 'Maestoso' - it has featured at some important and even highly emotional moments of my life.


Prolong your life further by taking in the rest of the Organ Symphony while you're at it.

Personally I'd go for either Mahler 2 or 8. Might as well go out in a blaze of glorious choir/orchestra/organ E flat majorness.


----------



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe only Mahler's Resurrection Symphony would do under those circumstances. One must hope, you know.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I believe we've had this before but my answer is the same: Steve Roach - Altus, while looking at the stars.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This is a topic I would rather not even contemplate.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Tallis' 'Spem in alium.' A little bit aural heaven before I descend to Hades.


----------

